# :: Msf, E/s, More + Pic ::



## Life In Return (Jul 22, 2006)

My brother is in town for the weekend (YAY!) so we went to Northpark Mall and of course, I went to the MAC Pro store. He told me I could spend $75 in there, but for some reason, I only wanted 2 things, so he bought me the Oil Control Lotion and Humid e/s. Well, we walked around some more, and while he was in another store, I went BACK to the Pro store and bought myself Paradisco, Embark, and Bitter eyeshadows.... and the Shooting Star MSF! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So....
Humid e/s
Embark e/s
Paradisco e/s
Bitter e/s
Shooting Star msf
Oil Control Lotion
Engraved Powerpoint Pencil (Mine dried out b/c I always leave the top off.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Luxurious (Jul 22, 2006)

nice haul.


----------



## Life In Return (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## Life In Return (Jul 22, 2006)

Thanks, Luxurious


----------



## jessiekins1 (Jul 23, 2006)

those shades look sexy together.


----------



## Life In Return (Jul 23, 2006)

Haha, yea they look pretty hot, lol


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 23, 2006)

wel that's an awesome haul! can't waith to see a look with those puppy's


----------



## Wattage (Jul 23, 2006)

Lovely! I just adore Paradisco! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Enjoy!!


----------



## Life In Return (Jul 26, 2006)

Thank you


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jul 26, 2006)

So you find the oil control lotion to work well? I have problems with shininess on my face especially the nose. I have tried the oil control from Proactiv and that doesn't work at all!


----------



## Ksstavros (Jul 26, 2006)

Beautiful haul!!...Love your selections


----------

